# £20 purchase



## Batgirl (24 Aug 2014)

for £20 I wasn't expecting a lot, and I know I didn't get it but have enjoyed 5 hours tidying up and bonding with my bike.
She's had a cleanup on her chain, brakes and tyres pumped up - holding their own nicely so far. also applied a dollop of elbow grease to the wheels which obviously aren't pristine but are a lot nicer looking than they were.

This is only ever intended to be a cheap reuse / recycle job so please go gentle. My next mission is to take her to flat ground (she's gonna live at my horses yard for a while) to get riding! It's been a long time and I'm hoping to lose weight / gain fitness with her and possibly use her to ride to and from the train station from end of Sept or whenever I'm up to the challenge.

So far I've bought some WD40, a pump, 2 handle bar covers (for the up angled ones - don't know the name of them) and a puncture repair kit.. not too bad on the expense side of things.

Wheels before:






Bike after tidy up





After doing the first wheel my OH asked me what I'd used on them.. steel wool and elbow grease was all I used though will put some car polish on them to finish them off I think just to try and delay the rusting again. The chrome isn't perfect by any means but pleased she's more presentable.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (24 Aug 2014)

Good use of £20 and 5 hours fettling... 

..and as it's the same colour as fruit salad sweets, what's not to like?


----------



## jack smith (24 Aug 2014)

Make sure you dont use the wd40 anywhere near the brakes or they will stop working and squeak like hell im huessing youve already put abit on the rim so if you jave give the, a really good wipe down


----------



## Batgirl (24 Aug 2014)

Jack Smith - Thanks, No not put the WD40 on the rims but did put it on the fixings of the brakes.. will give it a good clean off - thanks for the heads up I didn't know that. (mental note taken). 

I used heavier grease for the bike chain so that should be ok. Is WD40 ok for that later on? 

Ffoeg - Thanks  I do believe you've just named my bike! I was thinking something girlie - i'm not overly girlie but clearly my bike is. I'm pleased with the bargain / reuse recycle aspect. I'd forgotten how much I like tinkering too.. will have to learn how to strip her down one day. I used to have motorbikes before cars and always enjoyed working on them.


----------



## Roadrider48 (24 Aug 2014)

Good job for £20....


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (24 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Ffoeg - Thanks  I do believe you've just named my bike!


Whay hey , that's my good deed for the day sorted  

Happy riding!


----------



## HovR (24 Aug 2014)

Nice work getting an old bike back on the road!



Batgirl said:


> I used heavier grease for the bike chain so that should be ok. Is WD40 ok for that later on?



WD40 isn't ideal for the chain as it's so thin it'll wash off straight away. Trying to keep on a budget, chainsaw bar oil is a good alternative. A bit of engine or gearbox oil will also do the trick, but with any of these you'll have to make sure to wipe down the drive-chain with an old rag regularly to stop dirt accumulating.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Aug 2014)

Probably wasn't much more than twenty quid new, but should be serviceable enough if sorted. Just be aware the brakes won't work too well on those chrome rims anyway but with car polish!...... and In the wet they wont work at all!(even without the polish). You can buy special brake blocks to counter this though. Good luck.


----------



## Batgirl (24 Aug 2014)

Thanks all and for the tips / hints. 

Cycleops - haha thanks - not sure what hey cost new but lets face it the price of things is never what they're worth. 
they are the standard blocks that came with the bike - which was chrome wheeled would that not have been suffice for stopping? I can find out the name on them? 

I'll leave all polish off the wheels and just remember the elbow grease for future reference. Better safe than sorry. 

HovR - thanks  I'm a bit of a reuse recycle type and wanted to see how I get on riding again after such a long gap so made sense to buy old rather than new. will remember that about the dirt on the chain, and keep up with the thicker oil too. WD40 may have been a waste!  lesson learnt though.


----------



## HovR (24 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> WD40 may have been a waste!  lesson learnt though.



WD40 is still good for cables, dérailleurs etc, especially after a wet ride to displace the water. Not a waste at all!


----------



## Saluki (24 Aug 2014)

Happy riding and take car in the wet after putting car polish on your rims. You might not stop 
A good buy for £20. You'll be bitten by the cycling bug in no time at all and wondering what next to buy your Fruit Salad bike


----------



## Cycleops (24 Aug 2014)

I found this quote regarding Koop Stop Supra brake pads on CRC http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/brake-pads?f=4294959697
"The best brakepad ever.
The salmon for wet weather is the only one I know that can brake even on a chrome steel rim you find on old French bikes.
The black rim is perfect for everyday use, it's really rim friendly."

The trouble is if you buy them the pads will be worth more than the bike!


----------



## Batgirl (24 Aug 2014)

Saluki said:


> Happy riding and take car in the wet after putting car polish on your rims. You might not stop
> A good buy for £20. You'll be bitten by the cycling bug in no time at all and wondering what next to buy your Fruit Salad bike


thankfully I ran out of steam before the polish went on! So nothing on the rims at the moment - just had a good scrub with wire wool and a wire brush.


----------



## Batgirl (24 Aug 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I found this quote regarding Koop Stop Supra brake pads on CRC http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/brake-pads?f=4294959697
> "The best brakepad ever.
> The salmon for wet weather is the only one I know that can brake even on a chrome steel rim you find on old French bikes.
> The black rim is perfect for everyday use, it's really rim friendly."
> ...



Thanks  I can't see me going too fast but will have a look at the brakes on there and the ones you recommended..  

I don't think this will be a forever bike, just a 'see if you like it'


----------



## Chris S (24 Aug 2014)

I spent £19 on a Raleigh Chiltern in 2011. I've probably spent another £19 on it since but it's still in regular use.


----------



## Batgirl (24 Aug 2014)

oh now that is nice!  have you stripped it down and painted it yourself or is that the original paintwork?

I was watching a 'retro' Raleigh on ebay but it's a bit too far away but I would love a retro bike one day as I'm a bit of a rockabilly who loves vintage stuff.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Aug 2014)

A Fruit Salad bike! I named mine (a close relative of yours, I suspect ) Maurine ... ohh, she's cheap, she wasn't but, a tenner more than yours!
Happy riding @Batgirl, watch the rims on the wet, I almost fell into the canal after it had started raining. See if you can cannibalize another old bike with alloy rims, much better for braking.


----------



## John the Canuck (25 Aug 2014)

Kool Stop Continental brake pads - salmon colour..............

£4 for 2
http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s104p1591

john
born in LLanharan
lived in Talybont-on-Usk, BRECON for 2 years at my parents cottage after they passed away
a great part of the country


----------



## Batgirl (25 Aug 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A Fruit Salad bike! I named mine (a close relative of yours, I suspect ) Maurine ... ohh, she's cheap, she wasn't but, a tenner more than yours!
> Happy riding @Batgirl, watch the rims on the wet, I almost fell into the canal after it had started raining. See if you can cannibalize another old bike with alloy rims, much better for braking.



Will have a look around and see what I can come up with locally.  yikes at the canal near miss! not good. It's raining today.. we get a lot of it here! lol

Maurine is a great name! 



John the Canuck said:


> Kool Stop Continental brake pads - salmon colour..............
> 
> £4 for 2
> http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s104p1591
> ...



Thanks for the link! bargain price might be worth a go - will they help enough with the rims - while I look for others?

I love Wales, we've been here 7 years now - on the coast up from Swansea (rural location) - really do love it. Kids go body boarding in the warmer weather, I have horses too so we go riding in the forestry and beaches if we're up for a fast ride.  Sorry to read about your parents though, lost mine young too.


----------



## bpsmith (25 Aug 2014)

I am outside Swansea @Batgirl. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Chris S (25 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> oh now that is nice!  have you stripped it down and painted it yourself or is that the original paintwork?
> 
> I was watching a 'retro' Raleigh on ebay but it's a bit too far away but I would love a retro bike one day as I'm a bit of a rockabilly who loves vintage stuff.


 It's the original paintwork, unfortunatley it looks better in the photo.


----------



## Batgirl (25 Aug 2014)

Chris S said:


> It's the original paintwork, unfortunatley it looks better in the photo.


Still cooler than my £20 purchase!


----------



## Batgirl (25 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> I am outside Swansea @Batgirl. Whereabouts are you?


I'm over the 'bridge' just near Burry Port (other side of Llanelli).


----------



## Batgirl (25 Aug 2014)

Well test rides happened today! OH rode it first to make sure it as safe (I think he likes the colours..). 
Slow punctures in inner tubes I think but mainly front. Will replace them both just in case.

Other than that the gears are a bit stiff, so need a bit more working in. 

I rode for the first time in 22 years! lol 
it's true what they say about never forgetting how to ride a bike.. and my horse riding helped as OH laughed at my 'fixed focus' on where I was going despite wobbly starts I got there.

So, work for now is to get used to getting on / off and starting without any nerves or wobbles.

But.. I didn't fall off or crash and enjoyed!


----------



## bpsmith (25 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> I'm over the 'bridge' just near Burry Port (other side of Llanelli).


Loughor for me, in case you hadn't realised by my 'bridge' focus. Lol.

Most of my rides head that way, rather than towards Swansea. Loads of great roads, not to mention the coastal path trumps the Mumbles.


----------



## Batgirl (25 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Loughor for me, in case you hadn't realised by my 'bridge' focus. Lol.
> 
> Most of my rides head that way, rather than towards Swansea. Loads of great roads, not to mention the coastal path trumps the Mumbles.


haha I figured the bridge would mean Lougher to you  I'm not a local but know there is a standing joke about it.  
Maybe when I've got my distance up a bit we could arrange a ride along the coastal path or something - I am about half a mile uphill from the cycle track so that is one of the big draws in my getting back on a bike. I want to get to the train station for commuting by bike and also ideally to my horse at Pembrey. At the moment that distance sounds a lot but I know by you all talking about mileage it'll soon come. I'll be walking the slopes I think at first! 

Great to know another local!


----------



## bpsmith (25 Aug 2014)

You're the 'wrong side' of the bridge. Lol.

You'll soon get up to speed and the distance will soon come too. The hills are hard to start off, but the only way to master them is not to get off.


----------



## Batgirl (25 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> You're the 'wrong side' of the bridge. Lol.
> 
> You'll soon get up to speed and the distance will soon come too. The hills are hard to start off, but the only way to master them is not to get off.


haha yeah I guess maybe trying to go slow will help with them but depends how much I wobble.. lol There is a slope that isn't as steep that goes from the Pavillion towards north dock so that would be doable. I'm keeping the bike at Pembrey just now though so will be heading onto the cycle track from Pembrey Country Park, have the option of the park of course too.  be nice to discover it all in time. 

The section of coastal path I want / need to travel regularly has a hill by the earth sculpture if you know it? the land looks like a seashell? just between Pwll and Burry Port. So that will be great when I can ride that. 

haha at the 'wrong side' I grew up in London, had enough of city life from then.


----------



## bpsmith (25 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> haha yeah I guess maybe trying to go slow will help with them but depends how much I wobble.. lol There is a slope that isn't as steep that goes from the Pavillion towards north dock so that would be doable. I'm keeping the bike at Pembrey just now though so will be heading onto the cycle track from Pembrey Country Park, have the option of the park of course too.  be nice to discover it all in time.
> 
> The section of coastal path I want / need to travel regularly has a hill by the earth sculpture if you know it? the land looks like a seashell? just between Pwll and Burry Port. So that will be great when I can ride that.
> 
> haha at the 'wrong side' I grew up in London, had enough of city life from then.



There are plenty of ups and downs on the coastal path to get you started. Pembrey Park is tidy too, but the road in to it is always mega windy. You'll soon have forgotten about wobbling about and be tackling the climbs. 

London is worlds apart compared to Swansea!


----------



## Batgirl (25 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> There are plenty of ups and downs on the coastal path to get you started. Pembrey Park is tidy too, but the road in to it is always mega windy. You'll soon have forgotten about wobbling about and be tackling the climbs.
> 
> London is worlds apart compared to Swansea!



Will try and embrace them.. and forget the bikes whizzing past me.. do they do L plates for cyclists? 

Yeah the approach road to Pembrey is VERY windy at times, I ride / keep my horse there, so have to negotiate the wind, stupidly got thrown around March time when we had those really high winds.. I'd got so used to them I forgot my horse wouldn't like the forest in the wind.  I rode him home but it was a bit more eventful of a ride than I'd planned. 

Must admit I wouldn't live in London again, I left in the late 80's and no going back. I love the quiet life now I must admit, only head to Swansea for shopping with my teen sometimes.


----------



## bpsmith (25 Aug 2014)

That doesn't sound like fun, being thrown. Can understand from the horse's point of view I guess.

I know a few people who live on the outskirts. Visited a couple of times, but knew it wasn't for me.


----------



## Batgirl (25 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> That doesn't sound like fun, being thrown. Can understand from the horse's point of view I guess.
> 
> I know a few people who live on the outskirts. Visited a couple of times, but knew it wasn't for me.



He didn't mean it bless him, we turned a corner and the wind his arse, and spooked him; so he kind of bolted / bucked on the spot and I came off. He's a good lad mostly and stood still while I got up and mounted again so I did forgive him.. but kept him 'in hand' more on the way back - ending on a good note is what its about.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Aug 2014)

@bpsmith have you seen anything locally for bike events? Just wondering whether to set myself a goal for next year - or think about one. Would keep me going over winter and while back in Uni.  
Not sure what is on locally though, wouldn't fit into a bike club yet but know there are a few around so thought maybe there would be some mid distance rides? any idea or have you done any?


----------



## bpsmith (26 Aug 2014)

There's the Gower Bike Ride for the BHF that takes place every Summer. There are 3 different distances, but it has already been this year.

https://www.bhf.org.uk/get-involved/events/bike-rides/event-information/south-wales-bike-ride.aspx

There are also a few other things through the year that are more in depth. Tredz do an event, as do Wiggle iirc, but again these have passed now. I have not done the Tredz or Wiggle events, but did do the Gower one this year. There were 5 of us from work and we casually did the middle distance, as we had a mixed group.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> There's the Gower Bike Ride for the BHF that takes place every Summer. There are 3 different distances, but it has already been this year.
> 
> https://www.bhf.org.uk/get-involved/events/bike-rides/event-information/south-wales-bike-ride.aspx
> 
> There are also a few other things through the year that are more in depth. Tredz do an event, as do Wiggle iirc, but again these have passed now. I have not done the Tredz or Wiggle events, but did do the Gower one this year. There were 5 of us from work and we casually did the middle distance, as we had a mixed group.


Sounds good - defo aiming for next year! lol I will need a better bike if I carry on - this really was just a pit stop to see how I got on. I really enjoyed today so thinking this might just carry on! lol


----------



## bpsmith (26 Aug 2014)

The lower mileage Gower Ride is fairly flat aside from Carmarthen Road from Swansea to Fforestfach. Then it's downhill or relatively flat until the end. Middle distance has a few quite tidy hills in it though.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> The lower mileage Gower Ride is fairly flat aside from Carmarthen Road from Swansea to Fforestfach. Then it's downhill or relatively flat until the end. Middle distance has a few quite tidy hills in it though.


Will be sure to work on hills even if aim for lower miles. See how things go. Living on a hill is a big incentive and commute to Burryport train station involves a hill in the cycle track. No avoiding them!


----------



## bpsmith (26 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Will be sure to work on hills even if aim for lower miles. See how things go. Living on a hill is a big incentive and commute to Burryport train station involves a hill in the cycle track. No avoiding them!


No sense in avoiding. Just aim for the smaller ones first as last.


----------



## Silverfox885 (26 Aug 2014)

I think we need to see some pics of the horse as well. I'm also a horse rider turned cyclist; due to a long term lame horse and me missing my exercise.

My avatar is Django, my rather special horse.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Aug 2014)

Silverfox885 said:


> I think we need to see some pics of the horse as well. I'm also a horse rider turned cyclist; due to a long term lame horse and me missing my exercise.
> 
> My avatar is Django, my rather special horse.


What a very cool name Django has! What breed is he? did you ride western or english? I converted to western last year and love it!
I ride Thunder (full name Thunderhead) who's a new forest pony but actually gets mistaken for a quarter horse even by breeders which makes me laugh due to the fact I bought him for £120 as an untamed colt - He is 8 now and stands around the 14.2 mark  He's my best friend and truly a lovely natured - though often a herd leader - boy. 






Trail riding (hacking) after the storms




Showing his tender side.. taking a foal under his wing - who could be mistaken as being his (he was gelded a long time ago so def not).





Showing his strong side after charging around the field with a new horse in the mix





and looking stunning (I might be biased but I don't care) on a trail ride with friends.

oh.. and we have a little one too  I'll save him for another day. lol


----------



## Batgirl (26 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> No sense in avoiding. Just aim for the smaller ones first as last.


haha I will do!


----------



## Silverfox885 (26 Aug 2014)

Stunning little horse.
I started Django Western then converted to English when I found out he could jump like a stag. Unfortunately he went lame last year and after more than 3k in vets bills they couldn't find out what was wrong so he's having another winter off work. So it's on my bike this winter and see how he is next spring.
He's a Selle Francais and I rescued him from a French fattening farm 7 years ago. I paid 1.5 euros per kilo meat price for him as a yearling, so a damn sight cheaper than my new bike but a lot more dangerous.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Aug 2014)

Silverfox885 said:


> Stunning little horse.
> I started Django Western then converted to English when I found out he could jump like a stag. Unfortunately he went lame last year and after more than 3k in vets bills they couldn't find out what was wrong so he's having another winter off work. So it's on my bike this winter and see how he is next spring.
> He's a Selle Francais and I rescued him from a French fattening farm 7 years ago. I paid 1.5 euros per kilo meat price for him as a yearling, so a damn sight cheaper than my new bike but a lot more dangerous.


What a lovely story behind his coming to you! A lot of the new forest ponies end up with the meat man unfortunately.  I don't think people realise how common it is, and the ones who over breed are by far to blame but that is another soapbox for another day. lol 

I hope Django comes right for you. Such a tricky situation. A friend lost her mare to continued lamness (after chipping a bone competing in cross country jumping), she clocked up 4k in bills but lack of quality of life lead to her being PTS after 3 years of trying to get things right. She was truly a best friend to thunder as we rode together a lot and she was a very experienced mare. Still miss her, and my friend does too. 

Thunder does jump but tolerates it would be more the word.. so western for us is great, we do a lot of trail riding and for fun stuff we do a bit of barrels in the school though we could use a bigger menage, we also enjoy the school based trail riding / poles etc. I think he really enjoys the switch too bless him. I like natural horsemanship style of training and Buck Brannaman is truly amazing to watch. I was thrilled recently that thunder sided up to a wall for me automatically to mount in a tricky place. So our work together is definitely paying off. 

.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Aug 2014)

Pics from todays ride..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Pics from todays ride..


Those bar ends chould do with being angled a bit more forward to get the benefit from them. Here's how I have mine to give an idea:





Hope that's of use.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Those bar ends chould do with being angled a bit more forward to get the benefit from them. Here's how I have mine to give an idea:
> View attachment 54462
> 
> 
> Hope that's of use.


Thanks  I was thinking so yesterday too.. will have a look at how to adjust them, I did use them at one point but they don't allow the lean forward like I thought they should - thanks for confirming my musings. lol 

Nice bike  and panniers.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Thanks  I was thinking so yesterday too.. will have a look at how to adjust them, I did use them at one point but they don't allow the lean forward like I thought they should - thanks for confirming my musings. lol
> 
> Nice bike  and panniers.


Thankyou. Nothing flash but I like it a lot. It wasn't looking at its best at the time having been dragged through the mud on the way to Lake Vyrnwy. The panniers are a cheap triple set I got from Argos - they do the job okay.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thankyou. Nothing flash but I like it a lot. It wasn't looking at its best at the time having been dragged through the mud on the way to Lake Vyrnwy. The panniers are a cheap triple set I got from Argos - they do the job okay.


Great to know about the farriers as am on a budget  you might've guessed..
This bike isn't a forever bike though just a 'see how I get on' not even sure what type of bike would suit me best the gravel type pathway is about as off road as I'll be going as am not too adventurous. There are sand paths if I want to go to the side tracks. A lot around here is cycle paths so tarmac.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2014)

For the type of riding you describe a change of tyres would help. I have these on my knockabout bike, which are much easier rolling on tarmac than knobbly tyres but have enough tread depth to cope with a bit of off road too.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> For the type of riding you describe a change of tyres would help. I have these on my knockabout bike, which are much easier rolling on tarmac than knobbly tyres but have enough tread depth to cope with a bit of off road too.



Thanks  I was looking at different tyres as these are old and while hubby assures me they are 'fine' they look a bit like they're splitting - no totally but not far off. I was thinking they'd be more susceptible to punctures. I might look at a cheap / better bike though in time so it's a juggle on what to change just now. I'm hoping to commute a few miles to the train station and back.. I like the appeal of an ugly / old bike at the moment for less likely to be stolen factor as I'll leave it all day, if I had an expensive bike I'd be looking to take it 50 miles by train and locking it up at Uni where safer (possibly). it will be left in a small town that isn't too bad for crime.

Would a straight Hybrid bike be ok for the gravel shown?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Would a straight Hybrid bike be ok for the gravel shown?


Yes, absolutely no problem.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

Great thanks  Will keep that in mind then for when I'm ready to shop around. I think I might do the tires for this though as am going to do the chain when i do the gears - just as it'll be off anyhow. So at least it'll run better but still be undesirable in terms of theft. lol I don't care if it's not pretty - it can be my commuter if nothing else eventually


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yes, absolutely no problem.


Hi, sorry to bother you, do you think these tyres would be ok? 

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/raleigh-streetwise-26in-tyre-black-id37417.html#info

Am gonna double check size of tyre as I know my inners say 26 1.5/1.75 but not the tyre size on them. I've already got new inner tubes so need to make sure they'll fit. lol


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2014)

If you've got WD on the brake surfaces/wheel rims, methylated spirits (*not* White Spirit) should remove it


If you have access to a spray tin of Brake Cleaner, that'll also do the job


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> If you've got WD on the brake surfaces/wheel rims, methylated spirits (*not* White Spirit) should remove it
> 
> 
> If you have access to a spray tin of Brake Cleaner, that'll also do the job


Thanks  I am pretty sure none got on there and rode yesterday after hubby tested brakes etc and no problems stopping. I defo didn't put it on the rims but am having the bike apart to do chain, gears, tyres/tubes soon so will double check. 

Thanks


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Hi, sorry to bother you, do you think these tyres would be ok?
> 
> http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/raleigh-streetwise-26in-tyre-black-id37417.html#info
> 
> Am gonna double check size of tyre as I know my inners say 26 1.5/1.75 but not the tyre size on them. I've already got new inner tubes so need to make sure they'll fit. lol


Yes, those should do fine as long as you don't want to do any serious cross country riding. 

Size-wise the best thing to look for is the european sizing as it's more accurate. If you have standard mountain bike size wheels it'll read something like 50-559 (that's tyre width then wheel diameter in mm). The diameter must match but you've got a bit more flexibility with the tyre width.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yes, those should do fine as long as you don't want to do any serious cross country riding.
> 
> Size-wise the best thing to look for is the european sizing as it's more accurate. If you have standard mountain bike size wheels it'll read something like 50-559 (that's tyre width then wheel diameter in mm). The diameter must match but you've got a bit more flexibility with the tyre width.


Great thanks!  With free delivery over £15 that's a bit of a bargain. 
Defo no serious country riding, if I do then that'll be another bike as don't think this one would be right for it. Pleasure and commute only.. on the trail I pictured and tarmac only.  not too many trails either. 

Also thanks for the advice on the rim size etc.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2014)

You might find this worth a look: LINK. It's a guide to tyres published by Schwalbe that has almost everything you could want to know including all the available sizes and what tyre will fit what rim. Quite useful to refer to.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> You might find this worth a look: LINK. It's a guide to tyres published by Schwalbe that has almost everything you could want to know including all the available sizes and what tyre will fit what rim. Quite useful to refer to.


You're a star thanks


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

@Rickshaw Phil the size is:
47-559 26 x 1.75

so looking at that there is the size of 700 x 47 ??

does that sound right? so size of tyre is either 700 x 47 or 26 x 1.75 depending how measured.

Ok.. have bought the same tires you suggested - Continental Tour Ride  as the others were not quite right size.. I won't know my bike once I've changed tires, tubes, chain and given gears and overhaul!  

My OH is telling me he's bringing my bike home to do the repairs with me though as he can elevate the bike.. I'm not complaining!  I'll be happy to watch and learn and have a go!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> @Rickshaw Phil the size is:
> 47-559 26 x 1.75
> 
> so looking at that there is the size of 700 x 47 ??
> ...


No, it's 559 that needs to match. 700 is a larger size wheel and tyres for those wouldn't fit your bike.

You have the normal mountain bike size wheels so the Streetwise you linked to earlier will fit. One thing though is that looking at the photos those old chrome wheel rims seem quite wide so the 1.9 inch version might be the better option.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> No, it's 559 that needs to match. 700 is a larger size wheel and tyres for those wouldn't fit your bike.
> 
> You have the normal mountain bike size wheels so the Streetwise you linked to earlier will fit. One thing though is that looking at the photos those old chrome wheel rims seem quite wide so the 1.9 inch version might be the better option.



haha well I've ordered the 1.75 now... but will go with them and see how it goes  my mantra of it not being a forever bike will be about right.  Glad I didn't order anything with Euro sizing on it now!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2014)

1.75 will be fine  - I saw there was a 1.5 on the link you posted earlier and thought that would probably be a bit too narrow, especially if your wheels were as wide as the old chrome ones I've got sat outside which are 27mm.

The reason I wanted to check the euro sizing is that there are several sizes called 26 inch which aren't compatible with each other. You've confirmed that you have the most common of those sizes which makes it easy to get the right tyres.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

yay!!  and PHEW! I was starting to get baffled and was worried the 1.5 would be too narrow too. 

Looking forwad to her being all done up now.. apart from her cosmetics... I won't mention those to hubby he might have a heart attack! 

Thanks for your patience


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

@Rickshaw Phil - turns out they can't get those in stock - They've suggested these: 
http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Nutrak-Mountain-Bike-Tyres_41552.htm as a replacement? Do you think these would be ok? for the gravel and tarmac ? They said they would but respect your opinion on them first before I go ahead. 
There was I hoping my tires would arrive tomorrow.. ahh well.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Aug 2014)

Those should roll well on tarmac and I'd expect them to be fine on the hard packed gravel like in your photos but they might need a bit of care on loose gravel. (To be fair though, you could say the same about most road biased tyres).


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Those should roll well on tarmac and I'd expect them to be fine on the hard packed gravel like in your photos but they might need a bit of care on loose gravel. (To be fair though, you could say the same about most road biased tyres).


Thanks I just headed onto the cycle track at Pembrey Country park entrance (3.2 miles done  )  it's pretty loose there on the surface but packed down and in places has the metal grids under it where they're protecting against the wind by the looks of the defence of the wall etc. 
After Burry Port it's pretty much all tarmac as far as I know. So will have to be careful - I do think the road tires are best these just looked a bit smoother to me. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Batgirl (29 Aug 2014)

Opted for http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Schwalbe-Road-Cruiser-26-inch-Tyre_51838.htm
In reflex which has a reflective strip on the side. 
Hoping these will handle the small gravel better than the ones they offered.  

should arrive early next week.. can't wait now!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Opted for http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Schwalbe-Road-Cruiser-26-inch-Tyre_51838.htm
> In reflex which has a reflective strip on the side.
> Hoping these will handle the small gravel better than the ones they offered.
> 
> should arrive early next week.. can't wait now!


Good choice. Schwalbe are a good make and the reflective sidewalls are a very good feature.


----------



## Batgirl (29 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Good choice. Schwalbe are a good make and the reflective sidewalls are a very good feature.


Great and slightly relieved!  Figured being seen can never be a bad thing.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Great and slightly relieved!  *Figured being seen can never be a bad thing.*


I think the same - the tyres give this effect at night which I like (same bike as in the picture I posted earlier by the way):


----------



## si_c (29 Aug 2014)

Think that's a good choice, I think I was looking at the same tyres for my MTB a while back, but ended up going for the specialised crossroads armadillo instead, they're a bit more knobbly than the Schwalbes and I am still kidding myself that I'll take the bike up some mountains , plus the puncture protection is nice, the local council never seem to sweep the roads and the gutters seem riddled with glass. That and I got a good discount on them


----------



## Batgirl (29 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I think the same - the tyres give this effect at night which I like (same bike as in the picture I posted earlier by the way):
> View attachment 54591


That is a great pic! they're much more effective than I'd thought they'd be. Thanks for sharing! How ironic you have them too! 

I Love the reflection on the forks too - I have some scratches on my bike so was thinking off adding some strips to cover things up (with a rub down first of course).  

I have ridden my horse with cycle lights and have high vis vest or winter coat for hacking too, I even have some strips for his bridle before we went western (he hasn't got a noseband and they don't fit his rope reins now. So have always thought it wise to be seen (ex biker in me I guess). 




si_c said:


> Think that's a good choice, I think I was looking at the same tyres for my MTB a while back, but ended up going for the specialised crossroads armadillo instead, they're a bit more knobbly than the Schwalbes and I am still kidding myself that I'll take the bike up some mountains , plus the puncture protection is nice, the local council never seem to sweep the roads and the gutters seem riddled with glass. That and I got a good discount on them



Thanks  I can't believe how much deliberation went into tyres! I swear I don't do the same for my car... 
Had to smile at at the 'kidding yourself'  I know for sure I'm not the sort to be throwing myself around - I can bearly ride a bike! There are plenty of opportunities by me too but acceptance is what I'm offereing the mountain bike gods - acceptance I'd die trying, and therefore won't!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> That is a great pic! they're much more effective than I'd thought they'd be. Thanks for sharing! How ironic you have them too!


I've got Schwalbe Marathon on that bike which I would have recommended if it wasn't for them being twice the price. (Worth the extra as they are excellent tyres, but possibly not for a budget build.)


Batgirl said:


> I Love the reflection on the forks too - I have some scratches on my bike so was thinking off adding some strips to cover things up (with a rub down first of course).


 I'm quite chuffed with the forks too. I cut some reflective tape into thinner strips and ran it down the front of the forks. In daylight it just looks like a coach line and you'd hardly notice it, but adds that extra touch of visibility at night.

I've done similar at the rear with red reflective tape.


----------



## Batgirl (29 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've got Schwalbe Marathon on that bike which I would have recommended if it wasn't for them being twice the price. (Worth the extra as they are excellent tyres, but possibly not for a budget build.)
> I'm quite chuffed with the forks too. I cut some reflective tape into thinner strips and ran it down the front of the forks. In daylight it just looks like a coach line and you'd hardly notice it, but adds that extra touch of visibility at night.
> 
> I've done similar at the rear with red reflective tape.


Will defo have a look at the reflective strips - patience in application and it'd likely tidy up my bike.  I could add a strip to the side of the fork and front too. I'm thinking of removing the body stickers as someone has tried peeling them in the past - this bugs me. So could add some there, as chevrons or something for effect and to cover the join in paint. 
Lets face it whatever I do to my bike has to be an improvement, but won't have to worry about her when I leave her at the station. 

While we're chatting - behind the gears there is a plastic 'plate' almost that curves toward the wheel and is broken - it looks like it protects the bears from the spokes, would it be ok to leave this off or trim it down? or can I replace it? it's broken and has been rubbing / catching on a spoke, but I've no idea what it's called to look for a replacement. I looked for an image of a bike and part names but there isn't a plastic plate on the ones I found.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2014)

It's a spoke protector (also disparagingly referred to as a "pie plate" or "dork disc"). You can get replacements if you want one: LINK

Many people don't like them and take them off at the first opportunity, but they do a job of preventing the chain jamming in the spokes and damaging them if it should accidentally shift too far and jump off the largest sprocket. If your gears are well set up this shouldn't happen.

Edit: This one would save a few pennies. I didn't mention that the gear cluster would have to be removed in order to fit a replacement which means either buying a special tool or getting the local bike shop to do it for you.


----------



## Batgirl (29 Aug 2014)

Thanks!  Knew you'd know! lol
Will have a look at it with hubby when we do the work on it he's got to look at the gears as the front section (that shifts between three sprockets by the pedal) isn't moving over correctly so he's restricted me to one gear at the moment till he can get to it - and waiting for the tyres to do them at the same time.  

There is a bike shop near me.. so if hubby can't sort the gears I'll take it to the shop but he reckons he can.. so I've gotta trust him!  We're replacing the chain but don't need to adust the back gear section so might just remove or trim down the spoke protector then. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Batgirl (2 Sep 2014)

So many inspiring threads on here - yes I'm up with insomina (medication side effect).

50 and 100 miles I'm figuring are like a half marathon and marathon in running terms
Which equates to my rides being a 10k race (as I did 5k in actual distance). Progression will come I know and rome wasn't built in a day.One thing I've learned is I can cycle better and faster than I can run.. so that gives me hope! 

Today.. my bike is sat out of service.  She's had her chain removed.. it was brutal! The chain tool hubby bought broke - so... out came the angle grinder!
Holy batgirl I was worried I must admit.. the sparks flew so much I couldn't help hold the chain. Hubby didn't slip though fair play my girl is in once piece (well y'know chainless n' all).

So, just waiting (impatiently) for new tyres now... We cleaned up the gears and oiled them up well to get them moving better. Sorted seat bolt out as it was pants - and raised the seat two fingers width as per other discussion on here.

So new chain is ready (right size) with a clip to put it on with, inners ready to go on.. just need tyres, and finish sticker removal - I started that today. I think plain beat up is better than old sticker beat up.

Phew... I am thinking my girl likes the attention, if a bit scary at times!


----------



## Batgirl (2 Sep 2014)

Well after a fiasco with Tredz over tyres I ordered, they offered then I ordered the reflex ones above, I've still got no tyres and they've messed up the order 3 x now. So cancelled and got my money back.

Got two non-reflex tyres arriving at Halfords tomorrow - I HOPE! I won't hold my breath, but LBS was a bit too out of my budget for this bike. http://www.halfords.com/cycling/cycling-parts/tyres/schwalbe-silento-tyre-26x1-75 they took another £3 off at check out for some reason.. picking up from local halfords. 

Spent an hour or so with a hairdryer taking off 2 out of 3 decals from the bike. It's left a kind of under print on the main body of the bike and it's two colours so the join is there, but had planned to put some decals / hi vis strips or chevrons there, so will make sure I 'accent' what is left behind. 

I'm getting more and more tempted to strip this bike right back but hubby has told me not to as there is nothing to stop me getting a N+1 later! 

So.. for now I'll keep to the 'jalopy commuter' to be left at the station safely in the knowledge no one will want to steal her.

I'll have to have a ponder on what bike I want later on... my birthday is in February so you never know  once kids xmas is out of the way (and 2 of their birthdays..).


----------



## Batgirl (2 Sep 2014)

By Joe ... perhaps getting my tyres from Halfords was fate.. 






they sell this! ^^^^ I may have to put my superhero skills to the test in hunting it down!


----------



## Batgirl (3 Sep 2014)

Well she has a new tyre.. yes ONE new tyre.. lol 

Turns out they do have the reflective strip  and after 30 mins we had her new tube, tyre and chain fitted.  gears are working well - apart from final sprocket of the front dérailleur which I know needs attention. 

2nd tyre should be in tomorrow - fingers x'd.


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2014)

a bit of t cut will remove the outline left by the stickers


----------



## Batgirl (3 Sep 2014)

roadrash said:


> a bit of t cut will remove the outline left by the stickers


Thanks  will have a look tomorrow- I have some for my car so might do the job.


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2014)

may as well do the whole frame while your at it


----------



## Batgirl (3 Sep 2014)

roadrash said:


> may as well do the whole frame while your at it


haha will it help 
Seriously though, the frame is on my list to strip down and repaint at some point. I've mused about an N+1 but being on a budget doing up this one is a good project and something I've never done so am enjoying it. I know it'll never be anything special but it's fun making her better than she was.


----------



## Batgirl (3 Sep 2014)




----------



## Batgirl (4 Sep 2014)

FINALLY have 2 new tyres fitted, present and correct! 

This afternoons test ride includes 5 of us going to the cylce track, 2 scooters, 1 jogger, hubby testing my bike then me riding my bike.. all of us will be on bikes this time next year! 

we're in the process of clearing space for a bike shed.. i know you guys keep your bikes indoors but sadly no room for that. I'll make sure it's water proof and we treat the bikes well. 

End of Sept the shopping begins for budget bikes for us all. 

And I even saw a lovely colour purple on a bike which is befitting my idea of respraying my current bike. I'm a terror for getting attached to things and after doing some work to her think it's only fair she has a 'new life' for a while at least. So the N+1 will wait a while longer and be based on future riding - my deciision much to my husbands amusement that I want to strip her down and give her a complete paint job. 

For now I'm Looking forward to riding again.. and again.. and again!


----------



## Batgirl (4 Sep 2014)

Test riding tires.. with husband, 3 kids - 2 on scooters and 1 jogging.. 

Higher seat worked though took a few wobbles to get used to it, was better for cycling in for sure. Will give a couple of weeks then move up again. Also need to change bum bag for a proper pannier in time..


----------



## crdf (15 Feb 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I think the same - the tyres give this effect at night which I like (same bike as in the picture I posted earlier by the way):
> View attachment 54591




I've been considering reflective tape, but am unsure as to where I can stick it. This bike it looks like it is on the rim but that doesn't seem like a good idea to me (don't want to screw up y brakes).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Feb 2015)

crdf said:


> I've been considering reflective tape, but am unsure as to where I can stick it. This bike it looks like it is on the rim but that doesn't seem like a good idea to me (don't want to screw up y brakes).


With reflective tape it can be put wherever you like really (bearing in mind the rules of the road - that red reflectives must be rear facing only). In the picture I posted though it isn't tape on the wheels, the Schwalbe Marathon tyres fitted to that bike have a reflective strip moulded into the sidewall.


----------



## sgl5gjr (15 Feb 2015)

_ managed to pick up a Claud Butler Shinobi mountain bike........ for £23






Front non drive side brake needs some work...... but all in all..... it's totally original_


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2015)

@sgl5gjr that looks nice


----------



## sgl5gjr (16 Feb 2015)

biggs682 said:


> @sgl5gjr that looks nice


Yep it is...... Kalin Bars, Campag wheels, Tioga tyres, Bassano Saddle, Shimano Altus groupset...... In the workshop tomorrow for a clean up then the once over...... well Full Service inc new cables.... as I don't think it needs a Full Strip n Rebuild ..... Might..... I say Might be for sale then.....


----------



## Nytsom (17 Feb 2015)

This cost me close to £200 a few weeks ago :


----------



## wisdom (17 Feb 2015)

Nytsom said:


> This cost me close to £200 a few weeks ago :


That looks really nice.


----------



## Batgirl (12 Mar 2015)

Great to see this still going! My poor bike is waiting for me to realise the weather is getting warmer - just need it to be drier...


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2015)

wisdom said:


> That looks really nice.


Superb(e)!


----------



## Bryony (14 Mar 2015)

Batgirl said:


> Great to see this still going! My poor bike is waiting for me to realise the weather is getting warmer - just need it to be drier...


Nice to see you back on here!


----------



## Batgirl (14 Mar 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Batgirl (19 Sep 2015)

Well she's still going strong  her tyres are fab and despite a few creaks from her back end she faired winter pretty well (rims needed rubbing down esp front one). Have bought a bike cover for her and she'll winter in the shed this year. Tempted to shop for a new bike but then figure I may as well get my money's worth from her tyres 

My middle daughter learned to ride her xmas bmx this summer, and my youngest has a new shiny bike as she outgrew hers - we hit the cycle track regularly now.


----------

